# Indy's favorite treat



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy will do just about anything to get a Nutro-Natural choice Lamb and Rice stick.He will go over to his pad a try to pee just so he can get one


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

To Funny









Sounds like hes gonna be a smart puppy, since hes already trying to fate you out.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

How cute!







They are treats right? Tyler likes Nutro for meals. Maybe he'll like the sticks?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL CUTE! :lol: Caesar used to do that for honey nut cheerios! :lol:


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I just got Baxter those this weekend and he loves them. I am going to have to get more soon. He will have a whole stick ate in a minute. He will go to the cabinet they are in and beg and do tricks just to get someone to give him one. LOL


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Apr 6 2005, 08:01 PM
> *How cute!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]




Tylers sis,
Yes they are treats, they are sort of like a beef jerky but softer. Indy loves his Nutro food also. We give him the Nutro Natural Choice, a breeder we spent a lot of time on the phone with (not the one we got Indy from)before getting Indy had recommended it.

Caesars mommie,
I never thought about giving him those, keep those ideas coming, I learn something new everyday and I love it!

DanaH,
Sounds like you have a real smart one there







They sure do learn things very quickly.....and when food and treats are involved they learn all that much faster


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

That's so cute! Tavish loves the Lamb and Rice treats as well... it amazes me how quickly he can eat one! If we go anywhere for the day, I usually throw the bag of treats in his travel bag, and now he knows that sometimes the green treat bag is in there. So, if he sees his travel bag on the floor he will dig through it until he finds the treats and then he drags the whole bag of lamb and rice sticks to his favourite mat and tries to dig them out. He's a little devil, that one.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Tavish, I just have to mention that, um...Tavish is really cute in that siggy!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Apr 6 2005, 11:38 PM
> *Tavish, I just have to mention that, um...Tavish is really cute in that siggy!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49974*


[/QUOTE]




I agree, that is a great photo







and Tavish is so very adorable. Love the chair too!


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I only give Zoey 1/2 - 1" of the sticks (for pottying). They are so rich --- and stinky! I have to wash my hands to get the smell off. Zoey would kill for her bite.
And she likes the Little Bites lamb and rice for breakfast.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a2z_@Apr 7 2005, 12:45 PM
> *I only give Zoey 1/2 - 1" of the sticks (for pottying). They are so rich --- and stinky! I have to wash my hands to get the smell off. Zoey would kill for her bite.
> And she likes the Little Bites lamb and rice for breakfast.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50162*


[/QUOTE]



Thats about the amount I give Indy also, I have had the same bag for 3 weeks now. I use them as a reward so I only give a tiny bit at a time, that way he wants to please us so he can get more







I read the back before I bought them and they are full of vitamins and other good stuff, so I feel good about using them for his reward. I wash my hands right after I give him some too, they do have a scent all there own.... :lol:


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh, I know these treats now! The vet told my mom that soy was bad for malteses so she didn't want to give any to him anymore. But I still give it to him.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

speaking of tavish's cute pics.......

where's the one of him in his puppy cut?!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Apr 13 2005, 09:26 PM
> *speaking of tavish's cute pics.......
> 
> where's the one of him in his puppy cut?!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52407*


[/QUOTE]


I know, I have been looking to see if they are posted every day, I can't wait to see him in his new do


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Apr 13 2005, 08:16 PM
> *Oh, I know these treats now! The vet told my mom that soy was bad for malteses so she didn't want to give any to him anymore. But I still give it to him.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Indy is going to the Vet for his booster shots tomorrow, I will check with my Vet about the soy. I don't want to give him something he shouldn't have







I think I will check his food also just in case


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Littlemans Mom+Apr 13 2005, 06:16 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indy is going to the Vet for his booster shots tomorrow, I will check with my Vet about the soy. I don't want to give him something he shouldn't have







I think I will check his food also just in case








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52448
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh, It's just the tearstains.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Apr 15 2005, 10:52 PM
> *I bought a new treat for the kids the other day, I only bought a sample bag of Cookies.  I think this is the name just 'Cookies'.  They sounded weird, but I thought what the heck there is only a few in a bag take em home and try them.
> 
> LOL they did not pass the taste test.  They look like mini oreo cookies excpet square.  Guess what the flavours are mixed together - no wonder the kids didnt go haywire over them
> ...


[/QUOTE]









Good thing you only bought the trial size. I don't think I would like that combo either, but my little guy just might...hehehe. So far I have not found anything that he doesn't like, but there is always a first time


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments on Tav. I have been completely remiss in posting new pics of his haircut, I know. It's because my laptop is busted and has yet to be fixed. Until then I am using my boyfriends laptop and there isn't enough memory on this old thing for the pictures, let alone the program I need to download the pics onto the computer in the first place. It is so frustrating. I promise to have new pics as soon as possible!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tavish_@Apr 23 2005, 01:03 PM
> *Thanks for the compliments on Tav. I have been completely remiss in posting new pics of his haircut, I know. It's because my laptop is busted and has yet to be fixed. Until then I am using my boyfriends laptop and there isn't enough memory on this old thing for the pictures, let alone the program I need to download the pics onto the computer in the first place. It is so frustrating. I promise to have new pics as soon as possible!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55666*


[/QUOTE]


Sorry to hear you are having computer troubles, I would be lost if anything happened to mine  I will keep my eyes out for the new photo's when you can post them


----------

